# Social Anxiety Convention?



## Ilaw1 (Dec 6, 2014)

What if there were a big convention where people with social anxiety could all meet up and share stories? I know it wouldn't be likely to happen... few people would show up and of those few almost none would actually stand up and speak in front of the crowd. It would be an interesting experience. I also feel that since I know what the other people there are going through, it might make it easier to socialize with them because I know they aren't going to judge me because of how I act. It's like the stigma is lifted but it's still social interaction. It would be an interesting experiment to conduct. I know there are support groups that meet up in person. I don't know if I would have the courage to visit with one of those at this time. There aren't any support groups listed for my state (Alabama) on this site either.


----------



## lonerchick (Feb 7, 2015)

If there was a convention I think most of the people who would show up would be drunk or high.


----------



## Ilaw1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't use drugs or alcohol. I'm not opposed to drinking. I just think that it would be dangerous if you use drugs or alcohol as a coping mechanism.


----------



## KrystinaDanielle (Feb 18, 2015)

Haha... a social anxiety convention seems somewhat paradoxical!


----------



## Ilaw1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I'd probably go and say 'hi' to most of the people there once... Then I'd wait to be spoken to.. lol I can get myself to do things that I really want or need to do. I just have trouble speaking up when I should. It's like my brain freezes up and I can't figure out what to say.


----------



## Ressurection (Feb 20, 2015)

KrystinaDanielle said:


> Haha... a social anxiety convention seems somewhat paradoxical!


I was thinking the same thing, lol. It could probably work though considering no one would fear each other. You would just know the other person is afraid like you and then you'll feel confident.


----------



## KrystinaDanielle (Feb 18, 2015)

Ressurection said:


> I was thinking the same thing, lol. It could probably work though considering no one would fear each other. You would just know the other person is afraid like you and then you'll feel confident.


I agree... The statement itsself struck me as funny...but at least everyone would go in with the expectation of being completely accepting. May be worth a try.


----------



## Ilaw1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I have found myself going to other 'shy' people because they seem to be easier to communicate with... I feel like they won't try to get into a big conversation or anything. I'll say 'hi' they'll just say hi back or whatever. I did this with an exchange student that seemed to be a little shy. We would walk with each other every day for a semester without saying a word to each other. I considered her a friend. We would occasionally chat in person and send facebook messages but usually not more than that. 

I wish it were that simple with the rest of the world but those other people are a little trickier to deal with. It's hard to break free of this shell but I know I have in the past and I know I will in the future.


----------



## Ressurection (Feb 20, 2015)

KrystinaDanielle said:


> I agree... The statement itsself struck me as funny...but at least everyone would go in with the expectation of being completely accepting. May be worth a try.


I'm sure everyone would be nice, or somewhat nice. Accepting too. Especially since they're shy, and easily hurt by criticism. No one with SA would treat someone like that due to the risk of being hurt yourself. As soon as I hear about a convention like that I'm going.


----------



## Iwannabemyself (Mar 24, 2004)

Ilaw1 said:


> What if there were a big convention where people with social anxiety could all meet up and share stories? I know it wouldn't be likely to happen... few people would show up and of those few almost none would actually stand up and speak in front of the crowd. It would be an interesting experience. I also feel that since I know what the other people there are going through, it might make it easier to socialize with them because I know they aren't going to judge me because of how I act. It's like the stigma is lifted but it's still social interaction. It would be an interesting experiment to conduct. I know there are support groups that meet up in person. I don't know if I would have the courage to visit with one of those at this time. There aren't any support groups listed for my state (Alabama) on this site either.


 I think that would be an awesome idea We could even get inspiring speakers. (people who have gone through and been successful) Resources we could use, counselling groups. We could have people sponsor us? I live in Australia though Anyways, hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## fight2finish (Feb 24, 2013)

I've often thought about this too, I think its a great idea. Maybe a thread/poll could be started where you say what country and region you're in and would like the conference to be in, and the conference could be held in the region that got the most votes. Also electing which season and year you would want it to be in. For example, say the midwest USA during spring 2016 got the most, so a conference could be held in Chicago. And since we're all over the world, there could be multiple conferences going on at the same time. With live streaming and things we're able to do with technology it could happen.

Another idea I've thought about is a buddy system or finding a person to pair up with here on SAS where you can be each other's life coach. I'm not sure how you would find the right person.. maybe doing a poll again and listing the goals you want to accomplish, that way piquing someone's interest who also is likeminded and has the same goals. Could be different goals too.. just really piquing interest. And you would have to be serious about committing to that person to help them and same for them helping you. Like if you're paying a life coach, of course they will commit to you. We could have our own not for profit system here on the site and who would better empathize than someone going through the same things as you? Coaching would be a good way to improve on our assertiveness etc since we would commit to being accountable to each other.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

KrystinaDanielle said:


> Haha... a social anxiety convention seems somewhat paradoxical!


Yeah, it's pretty hard to imagine.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I'd go, could be interesting and might meet some cool people. Knowing that everyone there had SA, I think people would relax a bit


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Ilaw1 said:


> What if there were a big convention where people with social anxiety could all meet up and share stories? I know it wouldn't be likely to happen... few people would show up and of those few almost none would actually stand up and speak in front of the crowd. It would be an interesting experience. I also feel that since I know what the other people there are going through, it might make it easier to socialize with them because I know they aren't going to judge me because of how I act. It's like the stigma is lifted but it's still social interaction. It would be an interesting experiment to conduct. I know there are support groups that meet up in person. I don't know if I would have the courage to visit with one of those at this time. There aren't any support groups listed for my state (Alabama) on this site either.


I don't know, for some reason I imagine Otakon being something like that.
SAs unleashed! lol


----------



## Ilaw1 (Dec 6, 2014)

fight2finish said:


> I've often thought about this too, I think its a great idea. Maybe a thread/poll could be started where you say what country and region you're in and would like the conference to be in, and the conference could be held in the region that got the most votes. Also electing which season and year you would want it to be in. For example, say the midwest USA during spring 2016 got the most, so a conference could be held in Chicago. And since we're all over the world, there could be multiple conferences going on at the same time. With live streaming and things we're able to do with technology it could happen.
> 
> Another idea I've thought about is a buddy system or finding a person to pair up with here on SAS where you can be each other's life coach. I'm not sure how you would find the right person.. maybe doing a poll again and listing the goals you want to accomplish, that way piquing someone's interest who also is likeminded and has the same goals. Could be different goals too.. just really piquing interest. And you would have to be serious about committing to that person to help them and same for them helping you. Like if you're paying a life coach, of course they will commit to you. We could have our own not for profit system here on the site and who would better empathize than someone going through the same things as you? Coaching would be a good way to improve on our assertiveness etc since we would commit to being accountable to each other.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


Sounds like an idea to me. I am in Alabama, USA.


----------



## Phoenix1 (Mar 2, 2015)

It's a nice thought, but I also think it's unlikely, lol. There's "group therapy" for SA where I live, and I thought it was funny.


----------



## losthismarbles (Jul 5, 2014)

Yeah it's kind of sad that the thing that would help us the most is the thing that we have a problem with. Going out and socializing. I wish there was a social anxiety convention going on every day so I could go whenever. If it was just like once a year I'd probably not go. But it would be really good to go to something like that.


----------



## Nibs (Jun 28, 2014)

I've been wanting something like this for a while. A mental health convention or something. Make it in California or Seattle and I'll travel across the country for sure!


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

How about an SA orgy while we're at it.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I run a social anxiety meetup group in Sacramento. Lots of people come (not convention-like numbers, but often 10+), they share their stories and discuss strategies to get better.

I'd say about 30% on the first meetup and 10% of those who remain much past that remain quiet without ever saying much. The majority are mildly quietish, still contributing a fair bit. And maybe 15% are extremely talkative and will go on all day without giving anyone else a chance if you don't interrupt them.

Keep in mind one doesn't have to be shy to have SA.



Ressurection said:


> It could probably work though considering no one would fear each other. You would just know the other person is afraid like you and then you'll feel confident.


Heh, if only it were that simple. I guess it is for a few, but most of us are still afraid. Certainly at first. Knowing that someone has social anxiety isn't knowing a lot about them and they can still present lots of challenges and can still totally fail to understand you and vice versa.


----------



## Ressurection (Feb 20, 2015)

Paul said:


> I run a social anxiety meetup group in Sacramento. Lots of people come (not convention-like numbers, but often 10+), they share their stories and discuss strategies to get better.
> 
> I'd say about 30% on the first meetup and 10% of those who remain much past that remain quiet without ever saying much. The majority are mildly quietish, still contributing a fair bit. And maybe 15% are extremely talkative and will go on all day without giving anyone else a chance if you don't interrupt them.
> 
> ...


Well, I mean probably work, it could. I have no idea, I don't think a convention of that sort has ever existed so there's no guarantee. For me, if I knew someone got embarrassed all the time, and felt shy didn't speak, I would instantly feel confident and talk to them, and I wouldn't feel anxiety. There's something about me and regular people, I just feel like I'm being judged if they find out I'm anxious around them or others, and I feel threatened. Around a shy person, I instantly feel fearless. Maybe it's like a dominance thing for me. I can't say for others. I would love to meet a bunch of people with SA, so I don't feel like I'm so alone. I truly believe their should be an SA convention in like DC, LA, or NY, as paradoxical as that sounds. I would go.


----------



## Ilaw1 (Dec 6, 2014)

I just discovered that there is a Selective Mutism Conference... Kind of like an SA Convetion/Conference but it's mostly for parents, and friends of people with SM. It's a related anxiety disorder

The conference is in Philadelphia PA in October of this year. They don't have much info on the conference up but they do have a survey.

http://www.selectivemutism.org/news/smg-annual-conference-survey


----------



## Iwannabemyself (Mar 24, 2004)

fight2finish said:


> I've often thought about this too, I think its a great idea. Maybe a thread/poll could be started where you say what country and region you're in and would like the conference to be in, and the conference could be held in the region that got the most votes. Also electing which season and year you would want it to be in. For example, say the midwest USA during spring 2016 got the most, so a conference could be held in Chicago. And since we're all over the world, there could be multiple conferences going on at the same time. With live streaming and things we're able to do with technology it could happen.
> 
> Another idea I've thought about is a buddy system or finding a person to pair up with here on SAS where you can be each other's life coach. I'm not sure how you would find the right person.. maybe doing a poll again and listing the goals you want to accomplish, that way piquing someone's interest who also is likeminded and has the same goals. Could be different goals too.. just really piquing interest. And you would have to be serious about committing to that person to help them and same for them helping you. Like if you're paying a life coach, of course they will commit to you. We could have our own not for profit system here on the site and who would better empathize than someone going through the same things as you? Coaching would be a good way to improve on our assertiveness etc since we would commit to being accountable to each other.
> 
> Let me know what you think.


 I like the idea.  I would love to have a life coach. Hmm.. have to think about how to pair everyone up though.

What about this? 
http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2008/10/find_a_life_coaching_buddy_with_noomii-2/


----------



## Iwannabemyself (Mar 24, 2004)

Ressurection said:


> Well, I mean probably work, it could. I have no idea, I don't think a convention of that sort has ever existed so there's no guarantee. For me, if I knew someone got embarrassed all the time, and felt shy didn't speak, I would instantly feel confident and talk to them, and I wouldn't feel anxiety. There's something about me and regular people, I just feel like I'm being judged if they find out I'm anxious around them or others, and I feel threatened. Around a shy person, I instantly feel fearless. Maybe it's like a dominance thing for me. I can't say for others. I would love to meet a bunch of people with SA, so I don't feel like I'm so alone. I truly believe their should be an SA convention in like DC, LA, or NY, as paradoxical as that sounds. I would go.


 I'm the same. When I'm with people who are shy, I feel more confident. But when I am with people who I feel aren't shy at all, I retreat into a shell.


----------



## Neo28 (Mar 31, 2015)

I think your idea is great as well, but have always found it ironic that most people with SA, including me, would have a hard time participating in something like this. I guess it's nature's cruel joke on us! Not funny! :stuck_out_tongue_winking_eye:


----------



## diapolis (Feb 10, 2015)

losthismarbles said:


> Yeah it's kind of sad that the thing that would help us the most is the thing that we have a problem with. Going out and socializing. I wish there was a social anxiety convention going on every day so I could go whenever. If it was just like once a year I'd probably not go. But it would be really good to go to something like that.


Grouptalk.org here. We're creating GroupTalk as a way for people with SA to connect. We're building a community with high standards and high engagement for people who are interested in having real conversations and stretching themselves.

Thought you might be interested!


----------



## fight2finish (Feb 24, 2013)

Iwannabemyself said:


> I like the idea.  I would love to have a life coach. Hmm.. have to think about how to pair everyone up though.
> 
> What about this?
> http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2008/10/find_a_life_coaching_buddy_with_noomii-2/


Wow noomii is exactly the type of site that I was thinking of. Thanks for this, I'm checking it out now!


----------



## Cwalk (Oct 5, 2014)

Knowing that everyone there was awkward like me would make me feel a lot more comfortable. I would go and I think it would be extremely helpful. There could be workshops to attend to help us cope. Great idea!


----------

